# So are they going to blame this on Mexico as well ?



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Is Boeing building its jets in Mexico as well ? OR - is Mexico competing / affecting jet production ? How are we going to blame this on Mexico ?

Boeing shares fall as United Airlines defers $5 billion order | Reuters


----------

